# Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?



## paulbarsch (13. Juli 2008)

hallo boardis,
in zwei wochen ist es endlich soweit und ich fahre für 14 tage nach schweden! es geht an den Fryken see!da dieser see schon zu den etwas grösseren zählt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob von euch schon mal einer an diesem see geangelt hat und mir einige tipps geben kann! ich hoffe, mir kann der eine oder andere helfen!
danke
petri andreas


----------



## andyblub (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> hallo boardis,
> in zwei wochen ist es endlich soweit und ich fahre für 14 tage nach schweden!


 
Hallo Andreas,

Tipps kann ich Dir leider keine geben, aber ich würde Dich bitten, selbige nach deinem Trip hier niederzuschreiben, da ich im September selbst an besagten See fahre #h


----------



## andyblub (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*

Auch wenn dies hier evtl. keiner liest (aber vielleicht wird irgendwann mal die Suchmaschine angeworfen weil jemand nach Sunne fährt und checken will, was dort so geht , gebe ich mal ein kurzes Statement von meinen Erfahrungen zum Fryken-See ab.

Zunächst: Urlaubszeit/Angelzeit war vom 6.9.08 bis 20.09.08.

Der See unterteilt sich in drei Seen, dem oberen Fryken, dem mittleren und dem Unteren (Övre Fryken, Mellan Fryken, Nedre Fryken). Beangelt habe ich ausschleißlich den Mittleren Teil zwischen Sunne und Östra Ämtervik (Bereich von ca. 15 km). 

Direkt nach Ankunft die Landschaft genossen, unser Boot ausgefahren und ein paar Würfe gemacht. Der erste Angeltag war kurz und wir konnten 2 sehr kleine Barsche landen. Am nächsten Tag (ausgeruht) und hochmotiviert ging es vom Boot weiter. Heute sollten größere überlistet werden. Aber nix war. Sämtliche Ködertypen und Tiefen wurden ausprobiert. Schneidertag. Die nächsten 2 Tage ebenso. Die Angelzeit belief sich täglich auf 6-10 Stunden an diversen Orten. Absolut nichts. Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir in die Stadt zum Einkaufen und schauten in den Angelladen vorbei. Der Herr war sehr höflich und er bestätigte uns, dass es sehr schwer sei, in dem See erfolgreich zu sein. Man müsste schon wissen, wo die Fische stehen. Er zeigte uns auf der Karte auch ein paar gute Stellen, aber die waren für uns leider zu weit entfernt (hatten nur ein Ruderboot). 

Er empfahl uns stattdessen einen anderen See (Visten-See) für Hecht und Forelle. Dort fuhren wir die nächsten Tage auch hin und waren stets erfolgreich. Jedoch war es immer eine Quälerei aufgrund der schlechten Straßen und dem Kampf durch den Wald + Schilf. Ohne Boot war es wirklich sehr sehr schwer. 

Am Frykensee angelten wir nur noch die letzten paar Tage - und dann auch nur vom Ufer aus und auf Rotaugen mit Mais (nur die Natur genossen, schöne Fotos gemacht und die Zeit vergehen lassen). Auf Rotaugen waren wir auch äußerst erfolgreich. Letzte Hoffnung auf einen schönen Räuber setzten wir in eine Köderfischmontage. Auch nix. 

Mein Fazit: Ich bin angeltechnisch vom Fryken-See enttäuscht. Wunderschöne Natur, keine Frage. Jede Menge Rotaugen, aber außer 2 kleinen Barschen konnten wir nichts räuberisches Fangen. Man sah auch keine anderen Angler und sehr wenig Boote in dem Gebiet, wo wir waren. 

Zum Glück gabs am Visten dann doch ein paar schöne Forellen


----------



## Shadrap (27. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*

Hallo andyblub,

danke für Deine Infos, auch wenn es mit dem Angeln im Fryken nicht so gut gelaufen ist. Das kommt eben bei so großen Seen mal vor, gerade wenn man zum ersten Mal dort angelt. Ohne Echolot und Motorboot ist man dann aufgeschmissen. Wie Du schreibst, habt Ihr aber trotzdem die Natur genossen und Fotos gemacht. Zeig doch mal welche, interessiert bestimmt jeden Schwedenfan.

Gruß Shadrap
#h


----------



## andyblub (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*

Eigentlich wollte ich den Thread hier nicht klauen, um daraus einen Reisebericht zu machen. Aber da die meisten Bilder ja direkt vom Fryken sind, ist das ja zum Thema passend |rolleyes

Hoffe mal, dass die Bildgröße kein Problem darstellt. Mal probieren.

Also, hier ein paar Impressionen:

http://img82.*ih.us/img82/8510/k64008092008312eq8tz7.jpg


http://img261.*ih.us/img261/3647/k64008092008317sy4ba3.jpg

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/6840/k64008092008318mq9ww5.jpg

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/6218/k64009092008328hq0zl8.jpg

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/8706/k64009092008330fk2eu9.jpg

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/8949/k64009092008331mr8dk1.jpg

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5079/k64010092008340ck8dy0.jpg

Oft mussten wir solche Straßen "überleben", und dann...

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/6148/k64014092008361nm2rd7.jpg


uns durch dichten Wald kämpfen.

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/8247/k64017092008369wt7ut8.jpg

Aber manchmal wurde die Hartnäckigkeit belohnt! Hier mit einer wunderschönen Forelle. Gefangen an einem der zahllosen kleinen benachbarten Nebenseen des Fryken.

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/8909/k64017092008371xh5ug7.jpg

Es wurden sogar gleich 2 an diesem Tage. #6 Von Fischstäbchen abgesehen, wurde dies die einzige Fischmahlzeit in unserem Urlaub. Aber diese schmeckten dafür umso besser  

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5764/k64018092008387gw7rg6.jpg


An den letzten Tagen wurden wir mit tollen Sonnenuntergängen belohnt. Leider blieb der große Fisch aus. Tagsüber angelten wir auf Rotaugen und abends wollten wir den dicken Räubern nachstellen - leider vergebens.

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/9358/k64020092008422dw4ah0.jpg

Hafenausfahrt aus Göteborg. So ging er zu Ende, der Sommerurlaub 2008 :c


----------



## Shadrap (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*

Super. Habe ich mir fast gedacht, daß Ihr noch ein paar tolle Bilder präsentieren könnt, und schöne Fische sind ja auch dabei. Die Pics sind aber etwas groß für´s Board. Größen von 640x480 oder 800x600 sind besser und allemal ausreichend.


----------



## crazyFish (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*

Ja ein schöner Bericht, aber bei den Bildgrössen muss ich mich anschliessen, da ist etwas weniger mehr ;-).


----------



## andyblub (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*

Ihr habt natürlich Recht! Wusste vorher nicht, wie groß die hier erscheinen würden.

Habe die nun verkleinert


----------



## loVe4Pike (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*

wir waren dieses Jahr  am Fryken vom 6.10-20.10 2011 wir hab wenig Fisch gefangen aber immer hin etwas wir ausschließlich am Schilf gefangen und auf schleppen ging garnichts !!! Außerdem hat sich gezeigt das die Fische empfindlich auf Motorengeräusche reagieren.
der größte Fisch hatte 70 cm.
wir haben allerdings im unteren Teil des Fryken geangelt.


----------



## Margaux (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Frykensee bei Sunne/Schweden?*



andyblub schrieb:


> Zum Glück gabs am Visten dann doch ein paar schöne Forellen


 
Das würde mich interessieren, auch wenn es über fünf Jahre her sind . Habt Ihr direkt im Visten die Forellen gefangen und mit welcher Methode?

Ich hoffe, Du hast ein gutes Gedächtnis |wavey:


----------



## microb2311 (11. Juni 2019)

War im Mai für 2 Wochen am unteren Fryken! Die Natur war wundervoll - das Wetter sehr wechselhaft! Haben vom Boot als auch vom Ufer aus gefischt! Hatte in zwei Wochen 20 Hechte von 60 bis 85 cm! Hätten noch wesentlich mehr sein können - etliche verloren! Barsch und Karausche habe ich auch gefangen! Ist ein toller und anspruchsvoller See (kein Selbstläufer)! Hatte mit Blinker von Atom die meisten Erfolge (20-25g) in den Farben Organe und silver-blau! Das Angelgeschäft in Karlstad (ca. 30 min Fahrzeit mit Auto) hat eine tolle und breite Auswahl an Angelzubehör! Tiefsinkende Wobbler fingen auch recht toll! Ich habe in den 14 Tagen lediglich 10 Prozent des unteren Fryken befischt und war sehr erfolgreich! Im Großem kann ich dieses Gewässer nur empfehlen!!!


----------

